# PS JailBreak Exploit Patched



## Sephi (Sep 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It’s available now via System Update — but, you know — if you want to stay hacked DO NOT UPDATE! I repeat: DO NOT UPDATE. We’ll keep you posted on what’s what. Stay tuned.
> 
> Update: Updating to 3.42 (on my non-hacked console) right now…
> 
> ...




http://www.ps3-hacks.com/2010/09/06/ps3-fi...-3-42-released/


----------



## JonthanD (Sep 7, 2010)

This is predictable, but the real fun and games has only just begun lol


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 7, 2010)

Kudos to Sony on their speed with resolving this situation. Although I won't be updating as loss of PSN means nothing to me and the hopes of PSX and PS2 joining the ranks in this exploit are too good to pass up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And now queue the "How do I downgrade my ps3 I accidentally updated!" topics!

EDIT: Shit, I think I have 15 pounds on my UK account still. Welp, wave goodbye to that!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 7, 2010)

Good job Sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll stay on the safe side  with Sony


----------



## ibrawl (Sep 7, 2010)

it wont be long until they find a way around the patch and then Sony will block that and then again find 
there way around that, and then Sony again, and then you got the cycle of  "repeat if necessary".


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2010)

If Nintendo were this fast with updates, we'd all be screwed.


----------



## SnAQ (Sep 7, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> If Nintendo were this fast with updates, we'd all be screwed.



Haha, you´re right about that one


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, that was quicker than I expected. I'm assuming this was a anti-hacking specific update?


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 7, 2010)

already updated

and even ill confirm that all exploits so far are blocked (i tried the n900 one) 

i'll stay legit thank you very much on da PS3


----------



## Justin121994 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nintendo takes like half a year to patch an exploit.
Shows they care more about games


----------



## CJL18 (Sep 7, 2010)

cat and mouse game now :0


----------



## jan777 (Sep 7, 2010)

And it begins.



			
				SnAQ said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL not really. If nintendo makes an update that truly patches the system without anymore holes, even if it takes a year or so, then we'd all be screwed.


----------



## Snorlax (Sep 7, 2010)

Ahh, and so it begins...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 7, 2010)

updated b4 patch




*muhaha*


----------



## redact (Sep 7, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> i'll stay legit thank you very much on da PS3


i won't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




got a teensy++ that has just shipped and a dingoo on the way just for good measure ;p


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 7, 2010)

How long till a workaround is out?


----------



## antwill (Sep 7, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> How long till a workaround is out?


How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2010)

and so it begins...WAR!!


----------



## CJL18 (Sep 7, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> How long till a workaround is out?




How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?...meaning how in the hell would we know? think before you post


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 7, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i already have a 360 for pirating means; and to be honest ill invest in another PS3 if my free PSN and emulators will pop up, i already can get a nice boxed 40GB phat for like 200$ if i want to so no biggie; piracy doesn't appeal to me on the PS3, i have all their exclusives coz they are jsut that good to buy, well most of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; anything else that's multi platform and isn't worth the multiplay i get it for 360. I'm still quite compelled to online gaming and interactions.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2010)

I updated just so I wouldnt be tempted in the future. Viva la PSN!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sony loves their money so far, which its their bread and butter.


----------



## antwill (Sep 7, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Sony loves their money so far, which its their bread and butter.


Because other companies don't run on money...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 7, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Sony loves their money so far, which its*(should be is)* their bread and butter.




Actually, if they loved money so much, wouldn't they want something better than bread and butter?


----------



## hova1 (Sep 7, 2010)

don't know if you guys knew this but if you put in 67.202.81.137 as your primary and secondary DNS on your PS3 you can still play on PSN (online) without updating. This has been made for people who didn't want to lose their linux support. What it does is it tells sony that you have a new firmware but you don't.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 7, 2010)

Not updating my 2 teensy boards are on the way and will be here in a couple of days so screw you sony.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 7, 2010)

will never buy a sony console EVER AGAIN **** U SONY (PSP is a diffrent story)


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## redact (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> will never buy a sony console EVER AGAIN **** U SONY (PSP is a diffrent story)


you're complaining that they patched something that allowed people to steal?

why did you buy a ps3 after sony stopped freemcboot from working on later ps2 consoles?


----------



## antwill (Sep 7, 2010)

I like how everyone acts as if Sony is the devil and has somehow been screwing them over from day one and that by hacking their console and pirating it somehow makes things right. You guys and your self-entitlement problems.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 7, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> I like how everyone acts as if Sony is the devil and has somehow been screwing them over from day one and that by hacking their console and pirating it somehow makes things right. You guys and your self-entitlement problems.


Sounds a bit like Apple? LOL.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 7, 2010)

I honestly don't understand why people are throwing tantrums. If you had a PS3, you still have it! The same PS3 you had before you knew you could mod it. Big deal. Get over yourself and learn you're not entitled to everything. If you can afford to buy a PS3, you can afford the games. You knew you had to pay for them when you bought the system. I'm proud of Sony for wanting to protect their creations, they were quick and didn't look the over way as they shrugged. Get over it and be happy you get to keep playing online.


----------



## antwill (Sep 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I honestly don't understand why people are throwing tantrums. If you had a PS3, you still have it! The same PS3 you had before you knew you could mod it. Big deal. Get over yourself and learn you're not entitled to everything. If you can afford to buy a PS3, you can afford the games. You knew you had to pay for them when you bought the system. I'm proud of Sony for wanting to protect their creations, they were quick and didn't look the over way as they shrugged. Get over it and be happy you get to keep playing online.


Let the children throw their tantrums, we all need something to laugh at don't we?


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I'll update too. The social expect of home, plus psn uses actual cash over the crappoints makes it better than the other high end junk i have laying around.

For emutes isn't that why I have a wii? lol


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 7, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Let the children throw their tantrums, we all need something to laugh at don't we?



I don't really laugh at them, just really want to give them a kleenex.

As for the update, I updated both of the PS3s here and it took less than five minutes.
At least the updates are getting quicker.


----------



## iFish (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I will update. 

But somebody tell me Sony didn't remove USB support :3


----------



## ganons (Sep 7, 2010)

hova1 said:
			
		

> don't know if you guys knew this but if you put in 67.202.81.137 as your primary and secondary DNS on your PS3 you can still play on PSN (online) without updating. This has been made for people who didn't want to lose their linux support. What it does is it tells sony that you have a new firmware but you don't.



is this confirmed?


----------



## redact (Sep 7, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


works fine for me


----------



## girugamarc (Sep 7, 2010)

This new wave of homebrew opportunities will not be so easily extinguished, Sony!

-not updating, even though I don't have any form of PSJailbreak-


----------



## Elritha (Sep 7, 2010)

Never really played my PS3 online anyway, so won't be updating. The prospects of the PS3 now been open is just too tempting.


----------



## ganons (Sep 7, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok thanks

Im gonna borrow a friends ps3 so:

Can I use this if hes has an old update with linux? if not where can i download 3.41 update?


----------



## 23qwerty (Sep 7, 2010)

Glad I have two PS3's.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2010)

BAWWWWW FUCK YOU SONY, HOW DARE YOU PROTECT YOUR DEVELOPERS!!!!


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 7, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This DNS still conntects you to sony but tricks them into think you have already updated. However this slows down your connection to psn in the process.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 8, 2010)

hova1 said:
			
		

> don't know if you guys knew this but if you put in 67.202.81.137 as your primary and secondary DNS on your PS3 you can still play on PSN (online) without updating. This has been made for people who didn't want to lose their linux support. What it does is it tells sony that you have a new firmware but you don't.



Man, wish we had something like that for banned 360s

@topic I'll guess that the current exploit will open up more exploit or something . So it can be used with any firmware.


----------



## superrob (Sep 8, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not exactly how it works... banned 360's are banned by their console ID. And that gets send to Microsoft in order to signin. 
With the PS3 that DNS server just tricks it into thinking it allready is on the latest version.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Sep 8, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By connecting to this will i be exposed to anything other than PSN Access?


----------



## antwill (Sep 8, 2010)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> By connecting to this will i be exposed to anything other than PSN Access?


Yes, hackers will have access to your credit card numbers and anything else on your PS3. 


Spoiler



jks


----------



## ComplicatioN (Sep 8, 2010)

I take from that, Safe?


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Do not use that IP (67.202.81.137) circulating around for your DNS to bypass and connect to PSN as allegedly it is being used to collect people’s PSN or credit card info. It apparently is ran by this kid on IRC: Aaron is mailto:[email protected] * Aaron"


----------

